# Upgrade from CM7 to CM10?



## skumar (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello - I had my touchpad upgraded from CM7 to CM9 to CM10 and everything was working fine until I added my second google account in play store, I wasn't able to install any apps from store and it was throwing error "package file could not verified". I checked this forum and some people mentioned cleaning up play store data and cache and I tried that option, but it didnt fix the issue. And I found another forum someone recommended factory reset to start over, but thats where problem started...after factory reset, it wouldn't even go to home screen, it kept throwing startup wizard error. So I uninstalled Android with ACMEUninstaller and reinstalled CM7, now everything is working. Can I upgrade it to CM10 directly without going through CM9?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

skumar said:


> Hello - I had my touchpad upgraded from CM7 to CM9 to CM10 and everything was working fine until I added my second google account in play store, I wasn't able to install any apps from store and it was throwing error "package file could not verified". I checked this forum and some people mentioned cleaning up play store data and cache and I tried that option, but it didnt fix the issue. And I found another forum someone recommended factory reset to start over, but thats where problem started...after factory reset, it wouldn't even go to home screen, it kept throwing startup wizard error. So I uninstalled Android with ACMEUninstaller and reinstalled CM7, now everything is working. Can I upgrade it to CM10 directly without going through CM9?


Have you been using the ACMEInstaller3 for your installs? Why don't you start by installing CM10 instead of CM7?

We have a CM10 thread and guide here
* [ROM GUIDE] [04/18] How to install Jcsullins CM10 Preview Builds*


----------

